# Can Anyone Tell Me Anything About This Watch



## Dynamite (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi

I bought this watch very recently purely because it caught my eye... I think its just a pretty watch and had very little wear on the case.

I'd like to know more about it really... is the watch of any quality at all or was it just a cheap watch at the time of original purchase?

Either way I really like the watch and it is keeping perfect time which suprises me.... I paid pretty much nothing for it really and even then I've probably been conned out of some money but I suppose you cant really lose when you like something.

Thanks

Chris


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

nice watch

judging from hallmarks

http://www.925-1000.com/british_marks.html

it is birmingham silver case

looks like the dial is also engraved silver?

by the letter it should be 1883 in script i

and it says tha small items and watchcases shields dont always match in late 19th cent.

looks simmilar to this

what is the diameter


----------



## Dynamite (Dec 1, 2009)

Yeah the watch is approx 40mm diameter


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

then i guess it would be called ladies watch


----------



## Dynamite (Dec 1, 2009)

Haha yes certainly would be a ladies watch I imagine.... cant imagine many men wanting that sort of design. As I say I just thought it was a nice looking item! and now I'm wondering if its just nice looking or if it has any quality about it at all.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's a pretty watch, but it needs the services of a professional watchmaker. A needle that far over on the regulator indicates it needs cleaning.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice little watch


----------

